# Nous vous accusons réception de votre dernière lettre



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Nous vous accusons réception de votre dernière lettre.* = ???


----------



## pattyfashiion

Accusiamo l'avvenuta ricezione della vostra lettera.


----------



## alenaro

BenVitale said:


> *Nous vous accusons réception de votre dernière lettre.* = Le comunichiamo di aver ricevuto la Sua ultima lettera.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Guarda qui:

http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=accusiamo+ricezione+&btnG=Cerca+con+Google&meta=&aq=f&oq=

o guarda anche qui:

http://www.wordreference.com/enit/acknowledge


----------



## alenaro

Hai ragione e ti/vi chiedo scusa. Si tratta di gergo estremamente formale che non conosco e ho peccato di saccenza.
Tuttavia il link di google che hai proposto non riporta siti ugualmente attendibili per mostrare in quali circostanze usare questa locuzione. 

Questi per esempio parlano di pallavolo:  http://www.pallavolomestrino.it/mod...e=article&sid=561&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0 oppure http://www.youngvolley.it/Articoli/art%2022-1%20div.htm

Mi scuso di nuovo, ho torto io!


----------



## vesperlynd

BenVitale said:


> *Nous vous accusons réception de votre dernière lettre.* = ???


 
Pas de vous nécessaire:

Donc: Nous accusons réception de votre dernière lettre.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

C' est vrai! J'ai fais une erreure. J'ai verifie'. Cette formule de politesse s'ecrit :

Nous accusons ... 
.................. bonne réception de votre lettre du (la date)
.................. réception de votre courrier du 
.................. réception de votre lettre de démission en date du


----------

